# Pub "moi j'suis PC"



## AppleSpirit (31 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à vous,

avez-vous vu ces pubs sur m6 ou tf1 qui vantent les mérites de internet explorer et sa capacité révolutionnaire à activer une "navigation privée" permettant d'éviter que votre copine ne sache que vous lui achetez des fleurs ? (ce que bien entendu aucun autre navigateur ne peut faire...)

J'ai actuellement vu deux de ces pubs et à la fin ils disent "chuuutt moi j'suis PC". 

Pardonnez-moi si je viens ici vous en parler, c'est juste que c'est un besoin, un sentiment d'indignation qui m'y pousse. Ou peut-être une multitudes de questions et d'incompréhensions qui me travaillent et me taraudent. 

En effet, voyez-vous, je suis actuellement dans une bibliothèque et j'entends de tous les côtés les bruits de fonctionnement et de ventilation d'innombrables PC au point que je doive changer de place pour pouvoir me concentrer. 

En effet, voyez-vous, je ne comprends vraiment pas comment l'on peut atteindre un tel niveau d'infamie allant jusqu'à nous dire "chutt" et à vanter l'utilisation de pareilles merdes de machines construites par des incompétents. 

Pensez-vous que j'aie tort de m'énerver ? Suis-je trop naïf ? Pardonnez-moi mais mon sentiment d'indignation est tel que je ne parviens à agir autrement. Faut-il les laisser faire ? Windaube de merde n'a-t-il pas fait assez de dégâts ainsi en polluant et monopolisant tout le marché avec des machines de merde qui pourrissent la vie de leurs utilisateurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

Ouaip.

Alors, quand même, le lien entre la pub citée et le bruit des ventilos, c'est quand même super tiré par les poils, non ?
Hum...

En plus, une machine bruyante l'est tout autant sous UNIX ou sous Mac OS, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça serait la faute de Winchose.
Tu confonds le système d'exploitation et l'ordinateur sur lequel il est installé.

Enfin, la "machine de merde qui pourrit la vie de son utilisateur" en l'occurence, c'est la tienne de vie, qu'elle pourrit, pas celle de son utilisateur.

Plutôt que Winzobi, c'est le manque d'éducation et de respect des autres de certains que j'incriminerais à ta place (et ça n'est pas valable QUE dans les bibliothèques).
Et je ne l'incriminerais sans doute pas au bar...

Bref.
Là, tu te gourres un peu de cible.
Du coup, ton indignation fait un peu "toc".



Conclusion, au choix : 
Fermeture rapide
La vie des lamas au khazakstan
Tu prends cher.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2010)

Oh, la belle idée de fil que voilà 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------

Conclusion : choix 1 ET 2 ET 3 non ?


----------



## havez (31 Mars 2010)

Du rouge? :love:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Faut-il les laisser faire ?


*NON!
QU'ON LEUR ARRACHE LES BURNES!*


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Mars 2010)

Ponkhead, comment te répondre avec calme et sérénité... Bon, je commence par respirer et par essayer de prendre du recul. 

Je me trompe de cible ? J'espère que tu rigoles ? Ils disent "chuuut moi j'suis PC" et ce sont des PC de merde qui font du bruit, qui sont lourds et moches. Et dans cette pub c'est ça qu'ils vantent, les PC. Donc je ne me trompe pas de cible. 

Ensuite, micromerde ne fabrique pas d'ordinateurs, et windaube de merde fonctionne sur des PC de merde. Donc sans les PC de merde windaube de merde est mort. Par conséquent, tu comprendras que micromerde veuille à tout point défendre les PC de merde. 

Cordialement,
dans l'espoir que cette brève argumentation t'aie fait comprendre que je ne me trompe pas de cible.

bien à toi


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Conclusion : choix 1 ET 2 ET 3 non ?


 
C't'à dire que depuis la suppression des boules rouges, le choix 1 a tendance à bien couper l'herbe sous le pied des deux autres...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Ponkhead, comment te répondre avec calme et sérénité... Bon, je commence par respirer et par essayer de prendre du recul.




Comment veut-tu, comment veux-tu... ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> [*]La vie des lamas au khazakstan



tu l'auras voulu:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> je ne me trompe pas de cible.


 
Bah si.

Quand un individu utilise un objet bruyant dans un lieu public sans considération pour les autres, moi je pense que c'est la faute au manque d'éducation du dit individu, pas au fabricant de l'objet en question.

Quand un gros blaireau braille sa vie privée dans son iPhone (sonnerie de merde à donf) en emmerdant toute une rame de RER, c'est la faute de Apple ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> (...)des PC de *merde* qui font du bruit,
> (...) micro*merde* ne fabrique pas d'ordinateurs, et windaube de *merde* fonctionne sur des PC de *merde*. Donc sans les PC de *merde* windaube de *merde* est mort. Par conséquent, tu comprendras que micromerde veuille à tout point défendre les PC de *merde*.



T'aurais pas un problème de transit, toi ?
Ou un problème  de crédibilité de ton argumentation ?
Ou un problème ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Quand un gros blaireau braille sa vie privée dans son iPhone (sonnerie de merde à donf) en emmerdant toute une rame de RER, c'est la faute de Apple ?



Pour qu'il comprenne, j'ai un argument mieux: 

Quand un gros blaireau vient raconter des conneries au bar et lancer des sujets genre :"Pub "Moi j'suis PC"", en emmerdant tout un forum, est-ce la faute d'Apple ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quand un gros blaireau vient raconter des conneries au bar et lancer des sujets genre :"Pub "Moi j'suis PC"", en emmerdant tout un forum, est-ce la faute d'Apple ?


 
Nan, c'est la faute de Benjamin.
Salaud de benjamin d'administrateur de merde d'un site de merde de suisses de merde, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

Tu vas encore faire pleurer Webo...


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Mars 2010)

Ponkhead, attends tu n'es pas sérieux ?

Je vais essayer de te répondre par une autre question : comment se fait-il que jamais je n'aie entendu le bruit de l'ordinateur d'un utilisateur de Mac ?

Tu es en train de me dire que tous les utilisateurs de PC devraient rester chez eux et ne pas utiliser leur ordinateur en public... et en même temps tu persistes à dire que les PC ne sont pas de la merde ?

Perçois-tu maintenant les contradictions qui hantent ton esprit ? Ou tel un "système d'exploitation" windaube tu persistes à t'engluer dans la confusion et le désordre ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h21 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'aurais pas un problème de transit, toi ?
> Ou un problème  de crédibilité de ton argumentation ?
> Ou un problème ?
> 
> ...


Tu parles d'arguments Fab ? Pourtant, je n'en ai vu aucun de ta part. Ou alors, dois-je comprendre que m'insulter est une forme d'argumentation ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Ponkhead, attends tu n'es pas sérieux ?
> 
> Je vais essayer de te répondre par une autre question : comment se fait-il que jamais je n'aie entendu le bruit de l'ordinateur d'un utilisateur de Mac ?
> 
> ...



Comment te dire ça en restant poli...?


Ta G...
Non, c'est pas poli

va Ch..
Non, c'est pas poli non plus

Troud...
Non, ça ne va pas.

Non, désolé, je ne peux pas rester poli et je demande officiellement à Grug, l'autorisation d'être malpoli sur un prochain post de ce sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

Ouais, non, je voulais essayer de te réexpliquer une troisième fois, mais bon...

Sinon, tu aimes les films de gladiateur ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Mars 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour à vous... blablabla...



ha oui quand même...  :sleep:

Sinon, tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> comment se fait-il que jamais je n'aie entendu le bruit de l'ordinateur d'un utilisateur de Mac ?


 
Parce que ton fanatisme aux petits pieds te bouche les esgourdes sur ce que tu ne veux pas entendre.



AppleSpirit a dit:


> Tu es en train de me dire que tous les utilisateurs de PC devraient rester chez eux et ne pas utiliser leur ordinateur en public...


Non.
Tu n'as rien compris.
Relis mon post.



AppleSpirit a dit:


> et en même temps tu persistes à dire que les PC ne sont pas de la merde ?


Non plus.
T'as vraiment rien compris, en fait.



AppleSpirit a dit:


> Perçois-tu maintenant les contradictions qui hantent ton esprit ? Ou tel un "système d'exploitation" windaube tu persistes à t'engluer dans la confusion et le désordre ?


 
Ouais, ouais, c'est ça.
C'est beau, on dirait du veau.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------


----------



## Arlequin (31 Mars 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> c'est juste que c'est un besoin, un sentiment d'indignation qui m'y pousse. Ou peut-être une multitudes de questions et d'incompréhensions qui me travaillent et me taraudent.


*
la télé c'est tabou, on en viendra tous à bout*


influençable, hein ? 

faut pas te mettre dans des états pareils

calme

respire

la belle chemise blanche arrive....

oui, voilà avec les belles longues manches dans le dos


et c'est pour qui les chtites pillules roses ? 


non mais franchement, y'a rien de plus grave/important/dérangeant/perturbant que ça 

comment dire: 

au bar, pc mac toussa, on s'en tamponne le coquillard, mais alors grave ta race que t'as pas idée


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h43 ----------


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Mars 2010)

Hop... allez, on décale un peut le sujet : 

Je trouve personnellement que la petite phrase de la fin, ça fait

"Chhuut ! Je suis PC, mais faut pas le dire, car j'en ai trop honte"...

...C'est repartie....


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

Voila voila voila



Et sinon la petite santé, ça va bien ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila voila voila
> 
> 
> 
> Et sinon la petite santé, ça va bien ?



Fantastiquette ! Et Toi ?


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> blablabla





AppleSpirit a dit:


> blablabla





AppleSpirit a dit:


> blablabla


On s'en fout.
Là, tu es au bar; si tu veux causer avec des geeks, va dans une autre partie du forum.
Ou achète un caleçon blindé...


----------



## Arlequin (31 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ou achète un caleçon blindé...



Poil au vié 



trop facile


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2010)




----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2010)

Continuez, j'ai besoin de rire après une journée à bosser sur un PC de merdre avec un windows de merdre et un outlook de merdre qui ne m'envoie que des mails de merdre. Je suis sur que ça serait un Mac avec Mail, les mails seraient extraordinaires, intéressants, porteurs de joie et de bonne humeur, toussa...


(Titi, d'autre photos, steupl'. J'ai regardé via firefox, puis via IE (la nana avait grossi de 35 kg et se cachait dans un sac), puis sous safari, et la je vous raconte pas le canon !)


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je vais essayer de te répondre par une autre question : comment se fait-il que jamais je n'aie entendu le bruit de l'ordinateur d'un utilisateur de Mac ?



As-tu déjà collé ton oreille pucelle contre la coque lisse et douce d'un G4 bi-pro ? :love:


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> (Titi, d'autre photos, steupl'. J'ai regardé via firefox, puis via IE (la nana avait grossi de 35 kg et se cachait dans un sac), puis sous safari, et la je vous raconte pas le canon !)


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, désolé, je ne peux pas rester poli et je demande officiellement à Grug, l'autorisation d'être malpoli sur un prochain post de ce sujet.



Toi on voit bien que tu n'as pas l'Apple Spirit! :hein:


:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2010)

Les pc c'est des cacas&#8230;   :love:


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je vais essayer de te répondre par une autre question : comment se fait-il que jamais je n'aie entendu le bruit de l'ordinateur d'un utilisateur de Mac ?



Ta culture du monde Apple est manifestement bien limitée : n'as -tu jamais entendu parler du bruit des PMG4, qu'il était difficile de poser SUR le bureau tellement les ventilateurs faisaient du bruit ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

*LES PC SONT UNE INVENTION DU MALIN !
SES UTILISATEURS SONT DES SUPPÔTS DU MAL !

DIEU A CRÉÉ MAC À SON IMAGE ! LES MACUSERS SONT DES AGNEAUX DE DIEU !

EXCOMMUNIONS LES UTILISATEURS DE PC !
PAR LE FER, PAR LE FEU, LA POUDRE ET LE SANG !
RALLUMONS LES BÛCHERS ! FAISONS BRÛLER LES PC DE MERDE ET LEURS UTILISATEURS IMPIES DESSUS !
CHANTONS DES TE DEUM A LA GLOIRE INFINIE DU MAC !

SATAN ! SATAN ! TU AS INVENTÉ LE PC MAIS TON COMBAT SERA PERDU CAR LE DIVIN MAC TE POURFENDRAS !

OUI TUONS TOUS LES PC-USERS : STEVE JOBS RECONNAÎTRA LES SIENS !
*


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2010)

C'est quoi ces conneries  


Nan  franchement les gars, ici, on est un forum ouvert, lié à un site mac, mais bon les vieux trollages c'est dans Réagissez ! merci.


----------

